# actually owns p's



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

who here actually owns them?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Cichlid/catfish man myself....not to say im not interested in piranha though.
id love a rhom or manny if i had a spare tank


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i used to keep red bellies...but they got boring as hell.

now im a predominantly cichlid man.

altho one day i want to get myself an elong.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i have both, piranhas and cichlids


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I used to have reds. 
They died when I was transporting them...poor guys

After that I decided to try Oscars.

This summer i'm buying a huge shoal though!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Silver Aro, Oscars, tetras(community type fish)

but sadly no P's









I BLAME CALIFORNIA


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea I have an irritan


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I LOVE my Piranha's!!


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

:nod: heck yes


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I think this would do a whole lot better in P.Discussion, considering they mostly have P's.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

In the Lounge not too many people do 
I have a few Monster P's


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

4 reds an a rhom or sanchezi.. dunno what it is yet lol


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hopefully once i move into the sorority house i can get the spilo or brandtii i've been dreaming of....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

2 irritans and 5 reds. 
Hoping for a few more irritans and a elong shortly.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> 2 irritans and 5 reds.
> Hoping for a few more irritans and a elong shortly.


real irratans?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

:nod:

Definitely.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> 2 irritans and 5 reds.
> Hoping for a few more irritans and a elong shortly.


why do you want so many irritans?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> :nod:
> 
> Definitely.


Ditto


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

ha, dood, exodus, your pic of fluffy is badd ass, can u draw me one. 
i got some reds, piraya and a caribe


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ex0 u got some competition








How do i put this in my sig?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> 2 irritans and 5 reds.
> Hoping for a few more irritans and a elong shortly.


why do you want so many irritans?
[/quote]

Henry,
I dont know. Ive always liked them ever since I got back into piranhas. I was kind of wary at 1st tho. I really wasnt interested in spending 100$ on a fish. Im glad I finally sucked it up and bought one. IMO, they are the most beautiful piranha







. Next I want to get a small group and try and house them together in a 180+ tank.

Glass,
Hehehe. Gladly. Anyone know the limits allowed for a sig? Ill make you a badass sig with your pygos


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Glass,
Here ya go. Your gonna have to crop it cause im a total computer graphics noob. I know I know, the sigs are amazing and its hard to believe it, but yes i am a noob when it comes to graphics.

View attachment 83607


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

how do u put them in your sig exodus?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

img /img

Enclose them in brackets. Dont use parenthesis use []

(img)linktoseithere(/img)


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> img /img
> 
> Enclose them in brackets. Dont use parenthesis use []
> 
> (img)linktoseithere(/img)


alright so what do i do if i want to put his in my sig again> How do i put in a link to this picture?
or is this a little too big?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

you got to go to your control panel and locate the signature link.
then type in (img)http:www.xxxxxxxxx.com(/img) 
*USE BRACKETS [ <---- AND NOT PARENTHESIS ( <-------
I think your sig might be a lil to large, ask a mod before.

Ex0


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I have always wanted piranha's. Maybe I'll get some this year.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Of course!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nope.. I dont have any.. not 1. Never owned a Rhom as well.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm proud to be part of P-Fury.com


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Used to have a bunch of other fish in the past...mostly predators...from oscars to cichlids to gars to snakeheads...you name it...

Although now...strictly P's for me


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Editing my post. I guess it's a good question???
Yes????... I own piranha's.


----------



## Pels (Nov 11, 2005)

Many have other fish, so not just piranhas here.
i have 2 redz.
Gonna get a black rhom if i can(some day). Like this one: http://www.trollart.com/slides/amazonslide...ges/piranha.jpg


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

used too. they would have been two years old this month.

but i sold them to someone cause i moved across the states

and i didnt want to stress my fish or risk them with all the

horror stories i read before the move about shipping fish.

but they are in a good home now, i bet they are gettin real big

now.

heres some old pictures


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I hate fish.


----------



## Pels (Nov 11, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> I hate fish.


And you have posted over 3000 posts about?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Pels said:


> I hate fish.


And you have posted over 3000 posts about?








[/quote]

Ok, ok, you got me.

I have a now 7.5-8" Rhom.


----------



## Pels (Nov 11, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Ok, ok, you got me.
> 
> I have a now 7.5-8" Rhom.


Muhahaha.








i knew i could get you to talk


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I own 5 foot Guppies


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Who actually owns p's? That's a good question.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I've had P's on and off for years. Currently I only have 1 small rhom that I just picked up but I do have a mean-assed fahaka and some cichlids, mainly Parachromis.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> I own 5 foot Guppies


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Yepp, proud father to 5 RB´s


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, after what, 3-4 months of being on here and telling everyone I was gonna get a rhom or some serra. Gathering as much info as possible and having a good time reading in the lounge. Finally last week I got my manny. He's only 4in but that's what I wanted, to see him grow up and be proud. Every piranha person I have ever come in contact with has had reds. And it feels great to get something the lfs's have to ask me, what the hell's that and what's it look like?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i have 5 piranhas whoahhaha


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

5 RBP's....


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Gettin 3 or 4 RBP soon to put in my 60g soon


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Yepp, Im a proud father to 5 RB´s


----------

